# Deciphering Model Numbers (Viola)



## John S

I was poking around on a company's website and in looking at their offerings I saw a bewildering array of model numbers for their violas. The brand name specifically is the "Klaus Mueller" brand. If anyone is familiar with this line- or even better has a reference chart- can anyone tell me what the heck the difference is between, say, a Model 111V16, a 111DV16, and a 111ZV16 viola other than a $20 price difference between models? I've sent a message to the company but so far no reply. I'm trying to do my homework before I go with a particular brand/model to start learning with! Thanks for any help you can give me on this ~


----------



## John S

Ohhh- never mind- I figured it out! The model number 111, followed by the type of strings supplied, and the length. I got the first and last part, but it took a BFO (Blinding Flash of the Obvious) for the letters. (Standard is Preludes, D is for Dominants, Z is for Zyex)


----------

